# Crow opener



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Got 12 this morning.Should have took the auto.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

good for you get as many as you can,we shoot them all year round here,they are a pest.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good for you! we were caught in that storm from hell. I missed two different times but my buddy knocked one down we pulled into a couple spots and they spotted us and we got set up and they knew it a no go,man they are smart:yikes:


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Shot 8 on sunday morning. There are getting smarter


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I will be going solo this weekend,so maybe i can do some scouting and hopefully find them


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Live in the Saginaw area if anybody interested going out. Been out in the flats that requires steel shot only. Hope to get out this weekend again.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Getting out, This wknd for the first time this late season.
What's your best trick to get them in?
I think I'm going to try a decoy with, what looks to be blood around it.


----------



## pjerop (Oct 22, 2013)

i never knew that crow hunting existed. can they be eaten or is it because they are a nuisance?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Its mainly to keep your shooting skills sharp and give you something to do. Nobody really eats them just thinning the population


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

A few decoys an a owl. I place the owl on a pole so the crows can see it from a distance.


----------



## pjerop (Oct 22, 2013)

So what do crow hunters do with the carcass? just toss em?


----------



## snowdog (Sep 24, 2013)

they probably won't eat the carcass, but they might use it as bait for a predator hunting.


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't knock it till you try it! Can't wait to get out Friday!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The crow is a migratory bird. It is covered under federal laws. They are a food source for some cultures. Recipes are available on-line on some varmint and crow hunting web sites.


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Put them on the grill like a yard bird. Little sweet baby rays good to go. LOL


----------

